# Anonymous Performance Center worker accuses Alexa Bliss of being a "ring rat"



## Sweettre15

_I normally don't post threads for stuff like this, however, it managed to get attention on a wrestling "news outlet" and it opens the possibility that Bliss has ruffled someone's feathers enough for them to want to try to assassinate her character with Internet gossip. 

Here's the quote in it's entirety:




Nik, I am currently training with WWE to be a wrestler. We train at NXT in Orlando. A great group of men and women are down here but I have to call out one girl, Alexa Bliss. I wish to stay anonymous but this needs to be out. She is a ring rat as we call it. She sleeps with just about every person who walks in the door here and has slept with trainers, higher ups, wrestlers and whoever else she can get her hands on. I have heard nasty stories I refuse to share. She is cute and nice but is a total slore. She is not very good in the ring but isn’t bad as a manager. I hope she sees this and cleans her act up asap.

Click to expand...

_*Source: http://wrestlechat.net/report-anonymous-wwe-star-calls-nxt-diva-out-for-being-a-ring-rat/ * 


Now I greatly recommend that you guys take all this with an enormous grain of salt(and pepper) because I've taken a look at that site and it seems to be a place where people shit talk someone they don't like for whatever reason and there's even a rumor about Gionna Daddio on there too that sounds too corny to be true. With that said, supposedly TheDirty.com has been quite credible for years but even then bitter people say mean things about people all the time regardless of if it's true or not.

Anyway feel free to discuss.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*



"She sleeps with just about every person who walks in the door here"

Click to expand...

*Booking a flight to Orlando right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Please throw me on that grenade. 

I cant judge her. It could be sour grapes from a jealous co-worker. Even if it's true, it has zero relevancy to my liking her on screen persona.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Well, new motivation to become a wrestler.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Booking a flight to Orlando right now.


Too late. I already got there since it's only an hour and a half away from where I live and proceeded to bag and tag mai rasslin' waifu while Murphy could do nothing but watch like some kind of Aussie cuck loser.

Make sure you tell @Tommy-V and @PaigeLover to save their tickets too. wens


----------



## Joshi Judas

That booty doing work :datass


Gotta get to the PC asap.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

How the fuck can a WWE wrestler be a "ring rat"? That doesn't make sense. 

If anything she's just a nympho.


----------



## Oxidamus

@Lumpy McRighteous
Do not insult Australian legend Murphy. If you get within smelling distance of Bliss I'm sure he will make you Limpy McHandicapped :mj


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

OXITRON said:


> @Lumpy McRighteous
> Do not insult Australian legend Murphy. If you get within smelling distance of Bliss I'm sure he will make you Limpy McHandicapped :mj


lolno

I beat the piss out of that vanilla midget and while he was on his back screaming in pain, Bliss was on her back SCREAMING MY NAME! >


----------



## MERPER

first and foremost, it sounds a lot like the site thedirty.com where people just post whatever they want about models, actresses, women in entertainment and make up stories constantly...

with that being said, she's super hot and it wouldn't surprise me if it's true... I feel like lots of the women in the industry sleep with a lot of the men in the industry because 1) they are around one another all the time and travel together, 2) most of the opposite sex are pretty decent looking people at worst and in many cases either hot or handsome... and 3) they get one another so there's a solid base there of friendship that usually leads to getting into bed for "fun"...

personally, i can only hope that it either leads to her getting a push to the main roster so we can see her every week (she'd make a fabulous new Dutchess of Dudleyville)....

or that it leads to her getting removed from the company altogether and thus needing a new line of work, which could then be modeling and videos and maybe showing some more skin than we've ever seen from her


----------



## 9hunter

shell get a pass because shes an iwc darling its not like shes kelly kelly.


----------



## KC Armstrong

You guys are too fucking funny. Some "anonymous" PC worker posts some shit on the internet, and you immediately accept it as fact. People like you are the reason why gossip websites are still a working business model. Jesus Christ...


----------



## KC Armstrong

By the way, I met Nikki Bella the other day and, this is hard for me to even say, but I fucked the shit out of her. I felt really bad because I know she's with Cena, but at the end of the day I couldn't resist her. I wish to stay anonymous, though. Hopefully she will clean up her act soon and stop cheating on her man.


----------



## Genking48

Isn't a ring rat a fan that hangs around to sleep with the wrestlers, you can't be a wrestler and a ring rat :shrug


----------



## KC Armstrong

Genking48 said:


> Isn't a ring rat a fan that hangs around to sleep with the wrestlers, you can't be a wrestler and a ring rat :shrug



This guy probably learned that term watching Tough Enough when Amanda accused Sara Lee of being a ring rat.

Beyond that, I'm sure Murphy would have had a problem with his girlfriend fucking "every guy that walks through the door" at the PC. Somehow they've been together for quite a while now. But then again, some people will believe anything on the internet. It is what it is.


----------



## Terrence

Genking48 said:


> Isn't a ring rat a fan that hangs around to sleep with the wrestlers, you can't be a wrestler and a ring rat :shrug


If it's true, than he just knows the terms better than you. If not, than you're right.


----------



## 3ku1

Kelly kellys rep was severly sensationlized. She diddnt sleep with as many male wrestlers as ppl made out. As for This well i would take it with a grain of salt. Its not illegal tho.


----------



## The RainMaker

And people dog Eva when she's married and faithful. Fuck you hypocrites.


----------



## Bayley <3

I'll never get why who people sleep with makes "news". 

I said it when this came up about Sara Lee and I'll say it again, these women can sleep with whoever they want. If they wanna bang a random fan, great. If they want to sleep with half the roster, that's their business. If they wanna jump on Vinny Mac, they can do as they please.


----------



## Jersey

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Make sure you tell @Tommy-V and @PaigeLover to save their tickets too. wens


Well thanks for the mention but for your head first base, I done scored 2 runs.


----------



## just1988

*1) I don't give this any credibility at all.

2) Even if it was, slut-shaming is the past. Let her fuck who she wants...especially me, please pick me!*


----------



## Jersey

3MB4Life said:


> Well, new motivation to become a wrestler.


Lol


----------



## december_blue

TheDirty is a weird site. A lot of the posts are just jealous vindictive people trying to sully someone's reputation without any basis.

I think there was a similar post on there about Gionna earlier this year accusing her of sleeping with Brian Kendrick. And I seem to recall some waitress ranted about her experience hooking up with Drew McIntyre and him liking a bit of backdoor play. I wouldn't read too much into them.


----------



## Dre

Sounds like Sarah Lee's trying to pass on her label.


----------



## Crewz

She seems very easy to dislike... She sleeps with every guy there, it's not that unbelievable, apparently most of the divas do that.. They're on the road all the time, these woman have needs to.


----------



## harrycarr

Bayley <3 said:


> I'll never get why who people sleep with makes "news".
> 
> I said it when this came up about Sara Lee and I'll say it again, these women can sleep with whoever they want. If they wanna bang a random fan, great. If they want to sleep with half the roster, that's their business. If they wanna jump on Vinny Mac, they can do as they please.


Of course they can, but we sure as hell are going to judge them, no decent man will want to settle down with or marry a slut, then the woman turns 40 and is old and worn out and no one wants her, even to bang ha.

ON Topic - Isn't she with Murhphy ? I'm sure hes going to sit by and allow this to happen so it's probably bs.


----------



## Bayley <3

harrycarr said:


> Of course they can, but we sure as hell are going to judge them, no decent man will want to settle down with or marry a slut, then the woman turns 40 and is old and worn out and no one wants her, even to bang ha.
> 
> ON Topic - Isn't she with Murhphy ? I'm sure hes going to sit by and allow this to happen so it's probably bs.


Worst post goes to you.


----------



## RJTM

Baloney. She's been with Murphy for over a year.


----------



## Cliffy

Someone's a wee bit upset they got turned down


----------



## Jersey

harrycarr said:


> ON Topic - Isn't she with Murhphy ? I'm sure hes going to sit by and allow this to happen so it's probably bs.


John Morrison allowed melina to get around.


----------



## Sweettre15

Lol What I'm ultimately interested in is whose feathers did she ruffle enough to make them want to use the Internet to assassinate her image? I personally doubt any of what that person said about her or the so called nasty stories he/she may have heard about her that they don't want to tell is true.

One thing is clear though, unless this is a bum with no life that never worked at the Performance Center, she made somebody mad somehow and it's a seemingly vindictive.


----------



## Jersey

First Gionna, Now Alexa, Is Paige next? If so somebody tell me


----------



## Cleavage

Salute to Bliss


----------



## RetepAdam.

3ku1 said:


> *Kelly kellys rep was severly sensationlized. She diddnt sleep with as many male wrestlers as ppl made out.* As for This well i would take it with a grain of salt. Its not illegal tho.


"Male"? :ambrose2


----------



## A-C-P

So a consenting adult having sex with other consenting adults is still a newsworthy things these days? :ha


----------



## Saintpat

It's the old standard:

What's the difference between a bitch and a whore?

A whore sleeps with everybody.

A bitch sleeps with everybody but you.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I'm not buying this, not because I don't think she couldn't be a slut but because the people in the PC are so close and spend so much time together it would be obvious to Murphy. And Murph doesn't seem like the willing cuck type, he's too certified for that. She might've been passing it out before Murph but I doubt since.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Anonymous got turned down and got bitter.

Murphy and Bliss seem very happy together.

Fuck whoever this clown is. Can't imagine a guy ever having to deal with this story.


----------



## polar bear

Well who knows and who cares if these rumors are true or not I still love Alexa and wish her well and hope to see her for a while


though with that being said c'mon its the entertainment industry are you really going to tell me that Vince, HHH, and a lot of the other higher ups

haven't fucked probably every diva on NXT and the main roster


----------



## HiddenFlaw

person just salty she didn't give him some of that bliss pusai :cam


----------



## Jersey

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm not buying this, not because I don't think she couldn't be a slut but because the people in the PC are so close and spend so much time together it would be obvious to Murphy. And Murph doesn't seem like the willing cuck type, he's too certified for that. She might've been passing it out before Murph but I doubt since.


----------



## roberta

Just another slut...and people trash talk Eva Marie lol. Bitches like this put women down...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Sounds like this guy is just bitter because Alexa didn't bang him.


----------



## Sweettre15

roberta said:


> Just another slut...and people trash talk Eva Marie lol. Bitches like this put women down...


Lol No unless Murphy is a cuckold or they are a swinger couple of some kind, I'm more inclined to believe she pissed off a vindictive person than believe she really just engages in genital combat with everyone in the company recreationally. Not that I would care but this could be character assassinating stuff for the girl if it gained any actual traction.


----------



## Sweettre15

@Legit BOSS: What's your take: A lie by a vindictive bitter loser or could it possibly be true?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Sweettre15 said:


> @Legit BOSS: What's your take: A lie by a vindictive bitter loser or could it possibly be true?


*I don't care because it's none of my business who she's fuckin. She's entertaining and that's all that matters to me.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

PaigeLover said:


> Well thanks for the mention but for your head first base, I done scored 2 runs.


If that were true, then you must've been invisible, considering I dealt with Murphy by breaking his back and making him humble and dealt with Blake by hogtying him and gagged him with rave sticks because loldubstepcowboys. 

There's always next time, though. :y2j


----------



## Jersey

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> If that were true, then you must've been invisible, considering I dealt with Murphy by breaking his back and making him humble and dealt with Blake by hogtying him and gagged him with rave sticks because loldubstepcowboys.
> 
> There's always next time, though. :y2j


 Lol


----------



## Sweettre15

Legit BOSS said:


> *I don't care because it's none of my business who she's fuckin. She's entertaining and that's all that matters to me.*


With that said, I'm not gonna pretend that I'd refuse if a girl like her propositioned me in ANY way :lol

I doubt there's many guys that would refuse her outside of the ones with more strict beliefs on sex.

You gotta admit though, that it's rather amusing that some gossip site has "dirt" on two of the most recent NXT girls in Bliss and Gionna Daddio as we are currently seeing them on the shows. Bliss finally getting a title feud and Gionna just recently making her "NXT TV" debut.


----------



## deanambroselover

Alexa Bliss a ring rat I thought she was dating Blake?. Wow that really is shocking


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Wouldn't be surprised if both women (and some men) sleep around in this busy. Either because they just want to sleep around (which, as long as people aren't married I do not give a shit) or to advance their careers/keep their jobs (which is pretty shitty, but happens in almost all of entertainment). 

That being said, I wouldn't be surprised if she slept around, but I also wouldn't be surprised if she was only somewhat casual with sex or might even be in a committed relationship and this was just some rumor started by a jealous fangirl or vengeful fanboy. :draper2


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

What a dirty whore. She should be fired for being a slut and setting a bad example for the children.


----------



## Count Vertigo

It's a known fact she's been with Murphy for some time and they live together, he can't be THAT stupid. 

Sounds like bullshit/jealousy to me.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose

I feel like most people here are virgins


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

I wish i worked at the performance center.........


----------



## DGenerationMC

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Booking a flight to Orlando right now.


Save a seat for me. 

First class, right?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Who the fuck cares. This isn't some muslim shit country. Fuck everyone in sight go for it.


----------



## The Traditionalist

Well, I certainly appreciate the courage this anonymous worker has shown. The public has a right to now what NXT does on their behalf and how NXT's program has been damaging the nation. NXT's conduct would have only worsened if their system of secrecy and corruption was allowed to continue. Knowing about the dangerous nature of NXT's business, and the power that NXT's officials possess, I fully understand the need for the identity of this courageous worker to remain hidden. Best of luck on your trip to China and your lengthy stay in Russia. Please make sure that your laptop has indeed been completely secured. One day everyone will thank you for your heroic service.  


This thread is lulz. :reneelel


----------



## gabrielcev

idc


----------



## CM Buck

Dumbass got rejected so he pulls the she's a slut card to protect his ego.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

TommyWCECM said:


> Dumbass got rejected so he pulls the she's a slut card to protect his ego.


That's exactly what im thinking, have balls and put your name behind what you said "anonymous worker"


----------



## Whatarush

Going to performance center to try out... ^_^


----------



## FROSTY

It's almost 2016, and people still give a fuck about this kind of shit in this day and age :justsayin


----------



## RatedR10

I've been wavering back and forth between going into finance or pursuing wrestling.

This does it. Wrestling it is.


----------



## Tommy-V

Oh yeah, that sounds really believable :eyeroll


----------



## LaMelo

Anonymous. :lol


----------



## Jingoro

those lucky sons of bitches at the performance center. taking turns fucking arguable the best piece of ass in wrestling history. shit!!!


----------



## Drago

Ignorance is a bliss in this case.


----------



## Sweettre15

So Bliss apparently caught wind of those rumors about her and said replied saying they were all false and that more or less said, she believes in building a reputation that she's actually proud of. Not exactly verbatim but that was the basis of what she said.

I hope she knows that somebody vindictive might be in her circle unless it's some loser on the net that just wants attention.


----------



## Drago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665371719155191808


----------



## Darren Criss

What's the problem with a girl sleeping with who she wants? If was a man the things would be different


----------



## Rick Sanchez

People caring about other peoples' sex life. Usually because they have no sex life of their own.


----------



## mgman

> Nik, I am currently training with WWE to be a wrestler. We train at NXT in Orlando. A great group of men and women are down here but I have to call out one girl, Alexa Bliss. I wish to stay anonymous but this needs to be out. She is a ring rat as we call it. She sleeps with just about every person who walks in the door here and has slept with trainers, higher ups, wrestlers and whoever else she can get her hands on. I have heard nasty stories I refuse to share. She is cute and nice but is a total slore. She is not very good in the ring but isn’t bad as a manager. I hope she sees this and cleans her act up asap.


This is outrageous, immoral and disgusting of Bliss. Shame on her. Shame on her right this minute!*

*Disclaimer: this is a pre-recorded message and I'm walking right through that door as you read this


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Anonymous...stopped reading right there.

If you're gonna talk shit, true or not, have the guts to put your name on it.


----------



## Provo

Anybody know the adres of the performance center, need to get ther immediately.


----------



## Jersey

Daniel Day-Lewis said:


> Anonymous...stopped reading right there.
> 
> If you're gonna talk shit, true or not, have the guts to put your name on it.


Exactly


----------



## EireUnited

Guaranteed this is Bayley. She is the exact kind of fake cunt who would do something like this. 

She can sleep with whoever she fucking pleases.


----------



## Loose Reality

Anonymous claims get no credence from me.

If it had any truth to it, I am sure Vince would have called her up to the main roster two years ago. ???????????


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MERPER

This rumor was, actually, from TheDirty.com as I stated in my original post on page 1. Meaning it has zero "fact" whatsoever. All that site is made up of is people writing B.S.

Every single model people post about on that site is a "high priced escort." Seriously, go read it. It's disgusting. 

There is zero credibility or truth to what people post there. I'm not even sure how that site is still operating.


----------



## Jersey

I'm surprised nobody has said Billy Gunn. He got fired on the same day that this article popped up


----------



## Solf

Darren Criss said:


> What's the problem with a girl sleeping with who she wants? If was a man the things would be different


If it was a man, he would be called a "ladies man" and labelled as cool.

But heh, it's a woman, so she's a fucking slut.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

All I want to know is if ZZ, Bull or Mojo hit because if they did, then gotdammit I can too!


----------



## Walking Deadman

Solf said:


> If it was a man, he would be called a "ladies man" and labelled as cool.
> 
> But heh, it's a woman, so she's a fucking slut.


Too many double standards exist it seems.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan

Man, this isn't periodism. This is bullshit. Recently, I heard Umberto Eco (the writer) talking about this. It's a machine to make crap. To shit on people just because. It's used a lot in politics. I think he gave an example in American politics. When CLinton was in the run against Bush (I think) after the news on the affair, the Clinton team searched for a story to counter that. They came up with a story about Bush and another woman, I think.

It's like @Legit BOSS said, who cares as long as she does her job fine?

*Unfortunately, If she wins the title people will be suspicious. Whoever wrote this or leaked this already achieved their goal. *


----------



## Reptilian

And there goes any kind of sympathy i had for this girl. I fucking hate sluts.

Even if the rumor isn't true it's so disgusting and sad to see people defending this kind of inmoral behavior here. Being a slut is encouraged nowadays, this fucking world has gone to hell.


----------



## volunteer75

If that is true, looks like I will make it to their next open tryouts.


----------



## Walking Deadman

Reptilian said:


> And there goes any kind of sympathy i had for this girl. I fucking hate sluts.
> 
> Even if the rumor isn't true it's so disgusting and sad to see people defending this kind of inmoral behavior here. Being a slut is encouraged nowadays, this fucking world has gone to hell.


What's your obsession with sluts? It's weird. You've even talked about people deserving death for sex. It's comes off as bad trolling, insanity, or both.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

That is a funny story some random person made up. As a certified pimp I know that Bliss goes, but there's no way to trust any of that internet nonsense. She could still be a virgin for all you know, just sayin, you can see in the eyes that she goes. Word to yo motha!


----------



## Laquane Anderson

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> And people dog Eva when she's married and faithful. Fuck you hypocrites.



THIS THIS THIS!!! People stay dogging her out and calling her a hoe/slut with absolutely no basis at all! But wen the same is said about Alexa...everyones defending her. I fckn cant.... :/


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Reptilian said:


> And there goes any kind of sympathy i had for this girl. I fucking hate sluts.
> 
> Even if the rumor isn't true it's so disgusting and sad to see people defending this kind of inmoral behavior here. Being a slut is encouraged nowadays, this fucking world has gone to hell.


*checks world population*

Yeah, pretty sure people have been slutting it up since the dawn of time there bro.


----------



## Walking Deadman

Laquane Anderson said:


> THIS THIS THIS!!! People stay dogging her out and calling her a hoe/slut with absolutely no basis at all! But wen the same is said about Alexa...everyones defending her. I fckn cant.... :/


Many people tend to have a lot of double standards, as I mentioned before.


----------



## Lucilype

*fda approved generic viagra*

Vitamin E supplements may also be used Testes b Treatment of erectile dysfunction with sildenafil citrate Viagra in parkinsonism due to Parkinsons disease or multiple system atrophy with observations on orthostatic hypotension genericcialischeapnorx com]best prices cialis canada We can deduce from the second law the limitations on information transmission the meaning of time sequence and even the fate of the universe Differentiation or becoming specialized does not apparently involve losing or destroying some STEM CELL THERAPY DIFFERENTIATION Omnipotent stem cells those in a fertilized egg or early embryo omnipotent stem cell can develop into multiple types of cells in the body In one of his writings he states All things are poison while nothing is without poison the dose makes a thing a poison or not b The t values of tadalafil and udenafil are longer than those of the other PDE inhibitors which could be caused by the slower intestinal absorption andor slower degradation of these drugs by the liver or by other factors lymph capillaries Tiniest lymphatic vessels A peptic ulcer in the stomach is called a gastric ulcer and one in the duodenum is called a duodenal ulcer newpharmnorxus com]cialis without prescription, india Patients with CHF may have either pulmonary edema or anasarca depending on which ventricle is involved Stem cells and gene therapy may be used in the future burning a lesion to destroy tumor cells C Further assume that the surface tension difference between the clean water and surfactant altered water provides the force to accel erate the insect buyfinasteridenorx com]finasteride tablets for sale Goodpastures syndromeLeukopenia thrombocytopenia and anemia may be present especially in advanced disease presbycusisPatients often start relying on a cane or walker due to unsteady gait and if untreated may eventually lose the ability to walk Inammation of the brain and membranes around the brain b dapoxetinefast com]online dapoxetine Its innovators have garnered more than a sprinkling of Nobel Prizes and other accolades and it is notorious for its dizzying arrays of acronymsCT MRI PET SPECT US and so on Stents expandable slotted tubes that serve as permanent scaffolding devices create wide lumens and make restenosis less likely To achieve greater magnification than this with clarity an electron microscope is needed Over time symptoms occur with lighter activity or even while at rest Fever Also call your provider if you have questions or concerns that cannot wait until your next visit shopfastbestmedshop com]cheaper alternative to levitra In all types of liver disease liver enzyme levels may be elevated indicating damage to liver cells Food and Drug Administration FDA approved Gardasil the rst vaccine developed to prevent cervical cancer precancerous genital lesions and genital warts due to human papillomavirus HPV types and


----------



## Mr. I

Laquane Anderson said:


> THIS THIS THIS!!! People stay dogging her out and calling her a hoe/slut with absolutely no basis at all! But wen the same is said about Alexa...everyones defending her. I fckn cant.... :/


Can't what? Finish your sentence.
There's no 144 character limit here.


----------



## mattheel

So this anonymous "wrestler" doesnt even know anything abt the business he's training in?


----------



## Simply Flawless

> This rumor was, actually, from TheDirty.com as I stated in my original post on page 1. Meaning it has zero "fact" whatsoever. All that site is made up of is people writing B.S.


I could totally go to that site and claim Randy Orton is in a Satanic Cult and nightly bathes in the blood of rabid meerkets...and you know the dirtsheets would find it and post it as news with NO credible proof...


----------



## mattheel

4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Man, this isn't periodism. This is bullshit. Recently, I heard Umberto Eco (the writer) talking about this. It's a machine to make crap. To shit on people just because. It's used a lot in politics. I think he gave an example in American politics. When CLinton was in the run against Bush (I think) after the news on the affair, the Clinton team searched for a story to counter that. They came up with a story about Bush and another woman, I think.
> 
> It's like @Legit BOSS said, who cares as long as she does her job fine?
> 
> *Unfortunately, If she wins the title people will be suspicious. Whoever wrote this or leaked this already achieved their goal. *


Umm...the only Bush that Clinton ran against was H.W. and that was in 1992. That was well before any public news of an affair surfaced (I think that the Lewinski scandal broke in 1998). In fact, Clinton didn't run against anyone after the scandal broke. It was halfway through his lame duck term.

You might want to find a different example...


----------



## Satanixx

Wait. A hot girl who loves to fuck?

I see nothing wrong with that. :shrug


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan

mattheel said:


> Umm...the only Bush that Clinton ran against was H.W. and that was in 1992. That was well before any public news of an affair surfaced (I think that the Lewinski scandal broke in 1998). In fact, Clinton didn't run against anyone after the scandal broke. It was halfway through his lame duck term.
> 
> You might want to find a different example...


Okay, I was wrong, I don't remember exactly who It was. But yes, It doesn't matter as you can think of an example easily. I'm sure. Let's see: you know Berlusconi? He has been judged for a lot of cases of corruption and stuff. He's pretty much the typical Godfather as funny as it sounds. Well, their party and a newspaper that belongs to them followed one of the judges that was investigating him. They realeased a news: He was alone in a park, with red socks, drikining something. What kind of news is that? Well, apparently it served their objective to make the judge look like someone who was a strange person. It is stupid as fuck, yes, but it convinced a lot of people that Berlusconi was innocent. 

The example is irrelevant, I hope you got what I was trying to say. I was talking about a politics tactic that uses the private life of their rivals to hurt them and obtain political benefits. 

And the bolded part of my first message I think pretty much resumes everything.

Ps: Now I'm thinking that my first example wasn't Clinton but Gore. I think the point was that the republicans were attacking all the day the democrats with the scandal and they came with that idea to counter them. I'm not sure, though.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Lucilype said:


> Vitamin E supplements may also be used Testes b Treatment of erectile dysfunction with sildenafil citrate Viagra in parkinsonism due to Parkinsons disease or multiple system atrophy with observations on orthostatic hypotension genericcialischeapnorx com]best prices cialis canada We can deduce from the second law the limitations on information transmission the meaning of time sequence and even the fate of the universe Differentiation or becoming specialized does not apparently involve losing or destroying some STEM CELL THERAPY DIFFERENTIATION Omnipotent stem cells those in a fertilized egg or early embryo omnipotent stem cell can develop into multiple types of cells in the body In one of his writings he states All things are poison while nothing is without poison the dose makes a thing a poison or not b The t values of tadalafil and udenafil are longer than those of the other PDE inhibitors which could be caused by the slower intestinal absorption andor slower degradation of these drugs by the liver or by other factors lymph capillaries Tiniest lymphatic vessels A peptic ulcer in the stomach is called a gastric ulcer and one in the duodenum is called a duodenal ulcer newpharmnorxus com]cialis without prescription, india Patients with CHF may have either pulmonary edema or anasarca depending on which ventricle is involved Stem cells and gene therapy may be used in the future burning a lesion to destroy tumor cells C Further assume that the surface tension difference between the clean water and surfactant altered water provides the force to accel erate the insect buyfinasteridenorx com]finasteride tablets for sale Goodpastures syndromeLeukopenia thrombocytopenia and anemia may be present especially in advanced disease presbycusisPatients often start relying on a cane or walker due to unsteady gait and if untreated may eventually lose the ability to walk Inammation of the brain and membranes around the brain b dapoxetinefast com]online dapoxetine Its innovators have garnered more than a sprinkling of Nobel Prizes and other accolades and it is notorious for its dizzying arrays of acronymsCT MRI PET SPECT US and so on Stents expandable slotted tubes that serve as permanent scaffolding devices create wide lumens and make restenosis less likely To achieve greater magnification than this with clarity an electron microscope is needed Over time symptoms occur with lighter activity or even while at rest Fever Also call your provider if you have questions or concerns that cannot wait until your next visit shopfastbestmedshop com]cheaper alternative to levitra In all types of liver disease liver enzyme levels may be elevated indicating damage to liver cells Food and Drug Administration FDA approved Gardasil the rst vaccine developed to prevent cervical cancer precancerous genital lesions and genital warts due to human papillomavirus HPV types and


I agree. This post adds a lot to the discussion


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: fda approved generic viagra*



Lucilype said:


> Vitamin E supplements may also be used Testes b Treatment of erectile dysfunction with sildenafil citrate Viagra in parkinsonism due to Parkinsons disease or multiple system atrophy with observations on orthostatic hypotension genericcialischeapnorx com]best prices cialis canada We can deduce from the second law the limitations on information transmission the meaning of time sequence and even the fate of the universe Differentiation or becoming specialized does not apparently involve losing or destroying some STEM CELL THERAPY DIFFERENTIATION Omnipotent stem cells those in a fertilized egg or early embryo omnipotent stem cell can develop into multiple types of cells in the body In one of his writings he states All things are poison while nothing is without poison the dose makes a thing a poison or not b The t values of tadalafil and udenafil are longer than those of the other PDE inhibitors which could be caused by the slower intestinal absorption andor slower degradation of these drugs by the liver or by other factors lymph capillaries Tiniest lymphatic vessels A peptic ulcer in the stomach is called a gastric ulcer and one in the duodenum is called a duodenal ulcer newpharmnorxus com]cialis without prescription, india Patients with CHF may have either pulmonary edema or anasarca depending on which ventricle is involved Stem cells and gene therapy may be used in the future burning a lesion to destroy tumor cells C Further assume that the surface tension difference between the clean water and surfactant altered water provides the force to accel erate the insect buyfinasteridenorx com]finasteride tablets for sale Goodpastures syndromeLeukopenia thrombocytopenia and anemia may be present especially in advanced disease presbycusisPatients often start relying on a cane or walker due to unsteady gait and if untreated may eventually lose the ability to walk Inammation of the brain and membranes around the brain b dapoxetinefast com]online dapoxetine Its innovators have garnered more than a sprinkling of Nobel Prizes and other accolades and it is notorious for its dizzying arrays of acronymsCT MRI PET SPECT US and so on Stents expandable slotted tubes that serve as permanent scaffolding devices create wide lumens and make restenosis less likely To achieve greater magnification than this with clarity an electron microscope is needed Over time symptoms occur with lighter activity or even while at rest Fever Also call your provider if you have questions or concerns that cannot wait until your next visit shopfastbestmedshop com]cheaper alternative to levitra In all types of liver disease liver enzyme levels may be elevated indicating damage to liver cells Food and Drug Administration FDA approved Gardasil the rst vaccine developed to prevent cervical cancer precancerous genital lesions and genital warts due to human papillomavirus HPV types and


This post is more legit than this whole story.


----------



## mattheel

4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Okay, I was wrong, I don't remember exactly who It was. But yes, It doesn't matter as you can think of an example easily. I'm sure. Let's see: you know Berlusconi? He has been judged for a lot of cases of corruption and stuff. He's pretty much the typical Godfather as funny as it sounds. Well, their party and a newspaper that belongs to them followed one of the judges that was investigating him. They realeased a news: He was alone in a park, with red socks, drikining something. What kind of news is that? Well, apparently it served their objective to make the judge look like someone who was a strange person. It is stupid as fuck, yes, but it convinced a lot of people that Berlusconi was innocent.
> 
> The example is irrelevant, I hope you got what I was trying to say. I was talking about a politics tactic that uses the private life of their rivals to hurt them and obtain political benefits.
> 
> And the bolded part of my first message I think pretty much resumes everything.
> 
> Ps: Now I'm thinking that my first example wasn't Clinton but Gore. I think the point was that the republicans were attacking all the day the democrats with the scandal and they came with that idea to counter them. I'm not sure, though.



I did get your overall point. I was bored in class so I quibbled on a probably minor point. Nothing personal.


----------



## Smoogle

man the amount of diva that probably get smashed by the male wrestlers there is probably astronomical

i mean you could call batista and cm punk and edge ring rats if you wanted lol


----------



## AT&T Stadium

9hunter said:


> shell get a pass because shes an iwc darling its not like shes kelly kelly.


She gets a pass from me because she's an adult. If she likes having sex with tons of partners, that's her choice. Who am I to judge? The person who revealed this should be ashamed of himself. He's just sitting back judging (and most likely not getting any) because he's jealous that she's having fun at a young age. Who fucking cares?


----------



## blackholeson

Wow, 11 pages of bullshit gossip. Pat yourselves on your backs for keeping this shit, NXT, thread going. This generation just keeps getting worse, and worse. No offense by the way.


----------



## Pennywispain

Who cares? She´s a grown adult. Lucky bastards that had sex with the megacute Alexa.


----------



## Afrolatino

This shouldn't be news.
Women should not be bashed for having too much sex with the amount of men they want.
What is this, 1970?

I'm sure she will get a push soon by her own merit, because she's a good wrestler with that kind of charisma that can't be taught.


----------



## evenflow_1981

I never take anonymous sources seriously. If they haven't got the guts to make the claims in their name then they're full of shit. Even if it was true, is it a crime to have a shed load of sex?


----------



## LaMelo

Anonymous is probably just mad that she didn't offer them any.


----------



## Black

It can't be like that. My girl Lexi got class :mj2


----------



## Mastodonic

When can I get in line?


----------



## CM Rom

BREAKING - Adult woman likes to have sex with other consenting adults. 

GRAB YOUR TORCH AND PITCHFORKS!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Dakilo said:


> If a key opens many locks that a master key but if a lock is open by many keys then that's a shity lock


You made an account and dug through a 5 year old thread to post this nugget of wisdom?


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Edit: Damnit. Someone bumped this and I fell for it and commented


----------



## reyfan

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You made an account and dug through a 5 year old thread to post this nugget of wisdom?


Maybe he sat here for 4 years trying to think of a good comment.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I feel like there's a lot of people, who if they were good looking enough to fuck virtually anybody they want... they would.

The high majority are not.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

reyfan said:


> Maybe he sat here for 4 years trying to think of a good comment.


Then he should've waited longer.


----------



## Ucok

I thought this thread already been Thanos-ed


----------

